# Platform height



## Frank0132 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of making one section of the seating higher but not sure how high to make it. I have 8ft ceilings in the basement. I saw where they said 12 inches depending on ceiling height or 6-8 inches for lower ceilings. Not sure what to do


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The purpose of raising the rear seats is to be able to see over the heads of the people in front. Ten to 12 inches is ideal but if you don't have the ceiling height then you need to make it less.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Raise the platform to 8" max so you meet code for a stair riser. Yes, code DOES apply.


An 8" rise will be plenty enough if you elevate the Screen/TV somewhat.


Go higher and you'll need steps in addition to the platform.


----------



## Frank0132 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, I don't want stairs so I guess I will do 8 inches. I think that will work with my 8 foot ceiling. Right now I just have 1 couch but I'm doing it because I want to eventually add another row. Do I make the riser come out from the wall to just the end of the couch frame, that's what I am assuming


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I always had the platform run wall to wall on the sides, which normally allows for some type of table at each end of the seating area when a sofa is used.

Additionally you should have the platform extend enough in front of the seating area so as to allow room to pass a seated person. This will vary depending on the type of seating. A recliner would require more space, and a fixed seat would require less.

I would also recommend installing some LED rope lighting just under the leading edge of the platform so the step down is obvious when the lights are turned down (You can do this on the cheap with a switched outlet).


----------



## mtbdudex (Mar 6, 2009)

Here, 2nd row my riser has outlet connected to dimmer for the rope lighting.
I then used a 1" x 1" alum "L" bracket to keep the light downward and not shine outward.


----------

